# Is there anything coming up near Fresno California?



## Casual dreamer (Jul 15, 2018)

I live in Fresno and I was wondering if there are any swaps, rides, or events in any nearby areas. There used to have a swap at Simonian farms but I don't think they do that anymore. I'm planning on going to the Stockton swap in the end of September, just curious to see if there is anything else around!


----------



## kreika (Jul 16, 2018)

Man that Simonian Farms swap meet was killer back in the day. Yup only thing going on is Jim’s swap.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jul 16, 2018)

I went once but at that time I was into sting-rays, now that I'm into ballooners I wish they still had it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2018)

You should come down for the Cyclone Coasters Swap in Long Beach 2x a year


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jul 16, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> You should come down for the Cyclone Coasters Swap in Long Beach 2x a year




When are the Cyclone Coasters swaps?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c...nnual-free-swapmeet-cycletruck-convoy.119246/
Held twice a year, usually in May & November. Monthly rides always the first Sunday of every month.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2018)

if you have the time we have Cycle swap every Month at Long Beach Veteran's Stadium.
I try to go every month.
https://www.socalcycleswapmeet.com/event-dates
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-long-beach-socal-cycle-swap-picture-thread.88305/


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 16, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rolling-relics-san-francisco-ride-july-28th.134476/#post-903659


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2018)

If you do the dreaded FB, keep an eye on the Rolling Relics page for ride info. They are the group who host the San Francisco & Yosemite rides us SoCal riders love so much. 
https://www.facebook.com/rolling.relics
@slick


----------

